# Hopper, Joey Reboot problem



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Help. I had a 1 Hopper and 3 Joey system installed on May 1st. From the beginning, the Joey in my kitchen has behaved badly. It requires rebooting at least once a day. I have had 9 service calls to correct the problem, without success. I’ve had my Hopper replaced, 3 Joey’s replaced and finally got another Hopper to replace the problem Joey. They rewired the system numerous times. I had an NIC installed, but removed it because of system instability. I tried a USB wireless adapter, but it caused system instability. Finally, I removed my external hard drive. I have swapped the Joeys, but the problem remained in the kitchen.
My new Hopper in the kitchen requires a reboot every morning. Once the reboot is done the system works flawlessly.
I posted several messages on this forum and sent a PM to DIRT, but received no help.
When I call Dish tech. support, their solution is to schedule a service call. The techs do their best, but have little support from Dish. They swap boxes and pull wire.
The only thing that has not been replaced is the satellite dish.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try to investigate overheating possibility. We have a lot of discussion about it. Read these threads/posts. Perhaps vertical position will be better... Post your J/H temperatures too.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a place on them that gives the temp readings?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See my other posts with a picture of J - temp sensor [LM75] sit next to CPU if draw a line from CPU to J1 [smart card connector].


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

Since this problem appears on 3 separate Joey's and a Hopper all located in my Kitchen, I doubt it is a heat issue. I mounted my Joey's vertically when I got them.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

They ran new wires to your kitchen? Something is going on with your kitchen if that is the only place boxes are having problems. Are they enclosed?


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

They ran 2 wires to the kitchen from outside the house.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RF leaking from microwave oven ?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

P Smith said:


> RF leaking from microwave oven ?


This is possible, or some other electrical problem such as a malfunctioning GFCI receptacle or loose neutral. Really tough to diagnose this sort of thing without actually being there and seeing the entire scope of the system. If the equipment and cable have been replaced the problem must be with the power or EMI, unless the techs didn't replace something which seems much more likely. I would recommend seeking a second opinion, if you've been just calling Dish call a local retailer instead.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried a different power supply with no success.


----------

